# My hypermobile boy walks at 25 months



## _Vicky_

That's it really - such a run of the mill milestone for some but for my Sam it's such an achievement and I burst with pride everytime I see him. 

Just wanted to share with people that understand the journey xxx


----------



## TigerLady

Aww! 

I know I don't have a SN child and haven't been through it. But I have read posts in the past where you were clearly concerned. So, I know it must mean so much! I think it's fantastic! Hopefully you'll get to see him play a good, long game of chase in the park with his brother this summer. :wohoo:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Wonderful :) I bet you are so happy xxxxxx


----------



## sun

So amazing Sam!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## _Vicky_

Thank you xxxxx


----------



## teal

Well done Sam :D xx


----------



## sophxx

So happy for you both. My love was going on 21 months I'm hyper mobile so gyessinhlg he is to and I Cryer when he walked I felt like he was never going to lol x


----------



## Peanut78

Fantastic, well done little lad! :thumbup:


----------



## _Vicky_

Little whatsit is trying to run today hahahaha


----------



## lisa35

That's fantastic. Well done :thumbup:


----------



## LindyB

I'm a bit late but I have a 2 yr old with special needs and just wanted to say well done - you must be so happy!:happydance::happydance:


----------

